# Poppy's Summer Cut



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

From this:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

To a very clean this:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Poppy looks lovely! Although I must admit - I do love the before photo =) 

Seems like everyone's going to the groomers this week. How long will Poppy's sweet-smelling clean fur last?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks gorgeous.... Especially in the before pic! 
And she certainly got more fur than my 2 put together!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

With a bit of this:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Enough already!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ahh, Poppy looks so soft and mega cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Poppy looks lovely! Although I must admit - I do love the before photo =)
> 
> Seems like everyone's going to the groomers this week. How long will Poppy's sweet-smelling clean fur last?!


Hee hee thank you, I like her looking shaggy and mud-ridden too  So far she still smells sweet, it's very wet here but we've been walking in wet grassy meadows rather than the muddy fields......on our way out now though


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> She looks gorgeous.... Especially in the before pic!
> And she certainly got more fur than my 2 put together!!  x


Thank you! You should have sold that fur, it was like a fleece - do they make dog wigs?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Woo said:


> Ahh, Poppy looks so soft and mega cute


 She's incredibly soft, like crushed velvet, I asked for a shorter body while the weather's hotting up but still chunky legs. I think she can feel the temperature difference because she's doing a lot of curling in a ball (typically it's gone quite chilly now). 
Did you do any car stuff last night?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable love her eyes and that little tuff of white hair on top of her head She seems mischievous


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> She's adorable love her eyes and that little tuff of white hair on top of her head She seems mischievous


Ha, she is a minx! Yesterday I was reading quietly for a bit but she got bored and started scratching at me to play, I said 'in a minute' and she went on naughty patrol, hunting for something to steal. She got the phone off the side table and trotted around the room to display it to me from a distance, knowing I'd have to react


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Her white is soooooo white!!! 

She looks great!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha, she is a minx! Yesterday I was reading quietly for a bit but she got bored and started scratching at me to play, I said 'in a minute' and she went on naughty patrol, hunting for something to steal. She got the phone off the side table and trotted around the room to display it to me from a distance, knowing I'd have to react


This made me laugh


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus was very big on "naughty patrol" too, I like that expression a lot. They are such clowns and want to be the center of attention.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Love it! I am a real fan of a shorter cut - practical and smart!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poppy looks great - and as if she has actually had her hair cut.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The longer fur on the legs is the perfect blend of long and short! She looks absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw thanks Nanci, some pics of your two sweeties seem well overdue.....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Enough already!



Ha! That face is just like my two. Now they look away when they see my phone pointed at them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

